# Wasteland Weekend 2014...?



## yellowbrickfreeway

Anybody going? I just discovered this existed and that I was going a few days ago. Managed to buy a ticket transfer off someone for only 20 bucks and have a free ride out. Figured I'd see if anyone else was gonna be there in case you wanna meet up!

http://wastelandweekend.com/


----------



## Rob

I wish I had know about this previously. I'm making a mental note to show next year.
Kind of jealous of you, do enjoy.


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway

Rob said:


> I wish I had know about this previously. I'm making a mental note to show next year.
> Kind of jealous of you, do enjoy.


Right? I wish I had also known sooner and could've posted it up more than just a few days before it starts! Well but hey now ya know, and if it's as awesome as it looks, maybe I'll see you there next year!


----------



## Rob

Definitely! Keep me updated, I wanna know how it turns!


----------



## Matt Derrick

Are you not going to this anymore? I see you have a thread about hopping to armarillo. If you do go let us know what its like (take some pics) cause I've been meaning to go since it started. I'm *definitely* going next year yho


----------



## Thought Criminal

That looks like a fuckin blast. Definitely putting this on my to do list. 
Like Matt said, if you go post pictures!!


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway

Matt Derrick said:


> Are you not going to this anymore? I see you have a thread about hopping to armarillo. If you do go let us know what its like (take some pics) cause I've been meaning to go since it started. I'm *definitely* going next year yho


Oh I absolutely am! I got a free ride there and back from a friend. I was already planning on hopping outta Denver but figured I would delay it a little bit and go to this first  I will absolutely let you all know about the turnout! I'm pretty excited, obviously apocalypse fan, definitely huge Fallout video game nerd, etc etc. Can't wait to collect star bottle caps. Nerdiest thing I've done to date and I'm stoked!


----------



## Tude

Looks like fun!


----------



## Matt Derrick

yellowbrickfreeway said:


> Oh I absolutely am! I got a free ride there and back from a friend. I was already planning on hopping outta Denver but figured I would delay it a little bit and go to this first  I will absolutely let you all know about the turnout! I'm pretty excited, obviously apocalypse fan, definitely huge Fallout video game nerd, etc etc. Can't wait to collect star bottle caps. Nerdiest thing I've done to date and I'm stoked!



WHERE DO YOU GET THE STAR BOTTLE CAPS?!?!?!?!?!?!

also, i've played (and beaten) every fallout game there is, and i still play it with mods all the time. so yeah... ridiculous fallout nerd.


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway

Yeah! Me too! I was always hoping they would eventually make one set in Colorado. And yeah! One of the camps has taken to creating and hiding bottle caps all over the wasteland! You find ten and bring them to the camp and win prizes. There's also a bottle cap casino and bounty hunting for caps and prizes! I'm on route now, dang this is hard on the phone


----------



## Matt Derrick

fuckin a... so jealous! if you wouldn't mind, take lotsa pics and give us a report back when it's over!


----------



## Hylyx

Damn, I hope it's super fucking fun. I heard about it last summer but am always working in a different desert around the time. Maybe someday...


----------



## missguidedcrustpunx

Duuuuude Wasteland is the shizzzzzz! I went last year! Totally fuckin rad, lotsa drunk punks but i lived outside mojave and fer weeks you'd see these post-apocalyptic dune buggies with gun mounts n shit ridin thru town hahaha nah dude its kinda pricey but if you want sheer metal brutality, go to wasteland. Meet some rad folk out there, weed thru the dirt bikers n you've got some desert rat drunk punx. hope you went! It was this weekend. if ya did you mighta seen my boy turkie.


----------



## Matt Derrick

it's only like 50 bucks if you get your tickets early, and only 80-90 at the gate, which isn't too bad if you compare it to crazy shit like burning man ($400).


----------



## Matt Derrick

so, can anyone report back from this? maybe with pics?


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway

Matt Derrick said:


> so, can anyone report back from this? maybe with pics?


Yes! Meant to a bit ago but have been on the move since and was hoping for access to normal computer first. I'll get the photos up on Flickr or somewhere and then I will post in full report on it here!


----------



## Matt Derrick

sweet, take your time, and you can attach photos to your posts here if you want.


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway

Matt Derrick said:


> sweet, take your time, and you can attach photos to your posts here if you want.



Alright! Finally got them up! Compiled the photos I took with some that friends took. You can see them all here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157648870059856/

As for the rest -- I had an absolute blast and I definitely encourage anyone interested to go in the future. I would like to mention that the entire Wasteland Weekend is heavily fueled by booze, so if anyone on here is currently recovering or has recovered from the stuff and doesn't want to be around that sort of thing, that is something you may want to consider.

On all the upsides: It was crazy fun, lots of great people, and definitely an apocalypse nerd's wet dream. There were a lot of awesome details people added, for example, some camps chose to set their area up to look like actual little houses, and would put picket fences around them with mailboxes that YES actually had cool items in them at all times that you could take! (Home made mentats boxes, home made magazines, bullet shells, bottle caps, etc etc). NCR was basically border patrol, Caesar's Legion was there (all of whom were very friendly and invited us over for dinner), there was a Library with a lot of burnt and pre-war books, all of the Mad Max mutant vehicles were AMAZING, and a very large amount of people remained in character the entire time. There were even some Six-String Samurai references, which I was stoked about.

There was a camp called the Meat Market Slave auction where you could send them text messages and have them capture your friends for bottle caps. There was a casino where you could win bottle caps at to trade in for cool stuff. My favorite part was probably the Bounty Hunting area. You could sign yourself up to be hunted or you could hunt someone else. They would take your picture and post it to a board and it was free game, someone would snag it and search for you. If you were being hunted, you were given a severed finger to hold on to. If a hunter found you, you would play rock paper scissors, and if they won, they would take your finger and bring it back with your poster to collect your bounty and if you won, they had to try again to find you elsewhere. It was ridiculously fun and a great way to make new friends.

The whole thing really was surprisingly smooth for what I expected. Nearly everyone I met was great, there really were few ass holes at least from what I came across. I lost a few things, and even my friend Emily lost her iphone at some point and all of our things were returned to lost and found, so I thought that was pretty cool and surprising.

There were a couple downsides: Obviously with what I mentioned before about booze (The Atomic Cafe, which was the bar, opened every day at 5pm and stayed open until 3am, and ALL the alcohol was free.) shit can and likely will go down, so there were a few incidents. At one point we met a group of kids who were all really great except for one (and he was obviously the douche of the group because his camp also wasn't even fond of him). He was this macho idiot kid and he kept trying to hook up with my friend Emily, and got super butt-hurt about her not being into it, so he actually came by later and slashed our tent up. We didn't see it, but the camp next to us told us about it. That was a little messy, and he was obviously wasted, but I'm pretty sure his camp kicked his ass when they found out so there's that. I did also hear there were some fist fights and apparently someone actually got mugged? I heard something also about a dog being injured, but I'm not sure if it was intentional or accidental, or really what happened? But the people who ran the whole event were really good about dealing with everything, the camp who saw what happened to our tent reported it, and the Joker (of course) was the guy who came over to talk to us about it and everyone was real cool, they even tried to find us a new tent.

All in all, even with the weird shit that went down at the end there, I would absolutely go again and will be next year. Again, it's kinda to be expected that with a bunch of crazy drunk people wielding weapons in a free-for-all apocalypse setting... something shitty is bound to happen. And a lot less happened than I expected so, hey, I would say it was a success. My nerd boner far surpassed any emotional distress haha.


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway

Oh, yeah, and because our camp ended in such a shit show by pissing off a Cannibal, we dubbed ourselves Camp New Detroit. Seemed fitting. I think that's sticking for the future.


----------



## Odin

That... is fucking epic. ::wideeyed::


----------



## Matt Derrick

yellowbrickfreeway said:


> because our camp ended in such a shit show by pissing off a Cannibal



what happened with a cannibal?

and hey, thank you for getting back to us on that, it sounds super fucking rad! that's really great that they had so much cool shit going on, and it's cool to know that the organizers had things under such good control with the crazyness. i love the pictures! and those mentats look legit 

man, i am totally going to this next year! i think it would be rad to have an StP camp in 2015 (i mean, it can be called whatever, just you know, folks from stp and those that want to meet/hang out with us). so if anyone is interested in that, let me know, we should work something out.


----------



## Matt Derrick

oh, and did they have the thunderdome? i saw a pic with a ring in it, looked like a fighting ring


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway

Matt Derrick said:


> what happened with a cannibal?
> 
> and hey, thank you for getting back to us on that, it sounds super fucking rad! that's really great that they had so much cool shit going on, and it's cool to know that the organizers had things under such good control with the crazyness. i love the pictures! and those mentats look legit
> 
> man, i am totally going to this next year! i think it would be rad to have an StP camp in 2015 (i mean, it can be called whatever, just you know, folks from stp and those that want to meet/hang out with us). so if anyone is interested in that, let me know, we should work something out.



Ha, the Cannibal was just the douchebag who sliced up our tent for no reason. Their entire camp was based around the fact they were the cannibals of the wasteland.

And yeah! That would be awesome, I would definitely be all for there being an STP camp! And it really is super cheap in comparison to anything else especially if you are on top of it enough to get the first tier level one's. But honestly even $100 isn't much considering you pretty much have all of your alcohol and most of your food for the entire weekend already paid for. Most of the camps that go all out bring enough food to cook for other camps, and there's free food all over. Plus there was a camp selling the best beef jerky (and bacon jerky) I've ever had in my entire life.

Forgot to mention too that one of the camps had the use of a 3D printer before coming out, so a bunch of them had pip boys and ray guns and crap just laying around, it was crazy.

Apparently there is a crazy huge abandoned hotel in California City too, which I would like to explore next year while in town for supplies or something.


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway

Matt Derrick said:


> oh, and did they have the thunderdome? i saw a pic with a ring in it, looked like a fighting ring


They did! They had two areas for fights, one was a cage fighting place, the other was a small Thunderdome. There is a slight pic of it, it's the one of two girls watching a fake television set in front of the thunderdome so it looks like they have HDTV with the thunderdome channel on.


----------

